# Louisville and Nashville



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

While I've always on some level been fascinated with trains (anything with wheels or wings and a motor really!), I've never really been into a specific line or model... Until recently. I find myself drawn to the L&N lines. I live in the gulf coast and their passenger service used to run through here in nearby Pensacola, Milton and Crestview I believe. The passenger cars are a beautiful paint scheme, in my opinion (I am partial to blue), and even the blue colored box cars and hoppers catch my eye.

In doing a little reading, the history of the company itself is rather interesting, being a new start just before the civil war and situated deep in contested territory. The fact that they survived is fascinating in itself (I wander if history channel has a documentary on railroads similar to that of their automotive and industrial revolution series??).

What I can't find, is good pictures or information on consists with the blue freight cars, both hoppers and box cars. When were these in service and what would they have been pulled by? In fact, I can't even find pictures of a real coal hopper in that scheme, only models.

Also lacking is any real information on L&N F7 (or maybe F3?) In the grey and yellow scheme. I've seen a few pictures of it, but no information and no one seems to make a model or graphics for it. When was this used and for what? Pics suggest passenger service, but again, no direct information on it that I've found.

There is plenty of information on the named trains (hummingbird or the gulf wind primarily, but there were others). But not a lot of specifics on the various freight car schemes.

Any info or links would be greatly appreciated.























Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

There appear to be a lot of L&N photos on L&N Photos.


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

Mark VerMurlen said:


> There appear to be a lot of L&N photos on L&N Photos.


Than you for that! Fantastic photo resource, I had not going that yet. 

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

vette-kid said:


> While I've always on some level been fascinated with trains (anything with wheels or wings and a motor really!), I've never really been into a specific line or model... Until recently. I find myself drawn to the L&N lines. I live in the gulf coast and their passenger service used to run through here in nearby Pensacola, Milton and Crestview I believe. The passenger cars are a beautiful paint scheme, in my opinion (I am partial to blue), and even the blue colored box cars and hoppers catch my eye.
> 
> In doing a little reading, the history of the company itself is rather interesting, being a new start just before the civil war and situated deep in contested territory. The fact that they survived is fascinating in itself (I wander if history channel has a documentary on railroads similar to that of their automotive and industrial revolution series??).
> 
> ...


vette-kid

The History Channel did indeed run two series on trains. "Trains Unlimited", and "Extreme Trains". They also ran individual episodes of their "Modern Marvels" series on the transcontinental railroad, and locomotives. All these shows were good, though I found the host of "Extreme Trains" annoying. Most are available online for a fee, and a few are actually available free on youtube, including the Santa Fe RR and the New York Central, but no L&N.

regards;

Traction Fan 🙂


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

I like the historical drama/documentaries. The historical context surrounding the development of some of america's largest industries is really fascinating. I would think the railroad would have a similarity fascinating story. 

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

In a way the RR's built America.
FULL of history. 
Go way back when, beyond the Golden Spike.


----------



## 65steam (Dec 18, 2019)

Here's a link to a site that I often use:








Louisville & Nashville Railroad: Map, Locomotives & History


The Louisville & Nashville was a large and successful southern railroad reaching St. Louis, Cincinnati, Chicago, and New Orleans.




www.american-rails.com


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

Big Ed said:


> In a way the RR's built America.
> FULL of history.
> Go way back when, beyond the Golden Spike.


Absolutely! 

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

65steam said:


> Here's a link to a site that I often use:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for that, I did get some good info there

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

vette-kid said:


> While I've always on some level been fascinated with trains (anything with wheels or wings and a motor really!), I've never really been into a specific line or model... Until recently. I find myself drawn to the L&N lines. I live in the gulf coast and their passenger service used to run through here in nearby Pensacola, Milton and Crestview I believe. The passenger cars are a beautiful paint scheme, in my opinion (I am partial to blue), and even the blue colored box cars and hoppers catch my eye.
> 
> In doing a little reading, the history of the company itself is rather interesting, being a new start just before the civil war and situated deep in contested territory. The fact that they survived is fascinating in itself (I wander if history channel has a documentary on railroads similar to that of their automotive and industrial revolution series??).
> 
> ...





vette-kid said:


> While I've always on some level been fascinated with trains (anything with wheels or wings and a motor really!), I've never really been into a specific line or model... Until recently. I find myself drawn to the L&N lines. I live in the gulf coast and their passenger service used to run through here in nearby Pensacola, Milton and Crestview I believe. The passenger cars are a beautiful paint scheme, in my opinion (I am partial to blue), and even the blue colored box cars and hoppers catch my eye.
> 
> In doing a little reading, the history of the company itself is rather interesting, being a new start just before the civil war and situated deep in contested territory. The fact that they survived is fascinating in itself (I wander if history channel has a documentary on railroads similar to that of their automotive and industrial revolution series??).
> 
> ...


Google Kentucky Railway Museum located in New Haven, Kentucky. They have a lot of L&N cars there plus a 1905 Pacific 4-6-2 numbered 152. There is a string of L&N original passenger cars that were restored that the 152 pulls on a 22 mile excursion ride. I was lucky enough to ride that excursion train in 2011 just before the 152 was pulled from service for another restoration. That ride with a steam engine pulling the passenger cars was a fun ride. It was replaced by a blue/yellow Santa Fe GP38. I don't know if the 152 Pacific is restored yet. There is a lot of history about the L&N at that museum. When you Google the museum, you will find other videos explaining everything. There is a fly over video showing the over all museum layout plus a great view of the shops. That would give you a good starting point if you wanted to build a model of an engine shop.

Kenny


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Not sure what happened there with the double original thread posted by vette-kid. Oh well. 

Kenny


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Decades ago there was an L&N stub passenger station with a freight station and grain elevator located in Belleville, Illinois. It came off of the main line from a wye so trains could be turned too. This was located in a residential area and one set of tracks went right down the center of a cobblestone street. The other two tracks were to the left of that one.

The tracks and the wye are gone, as are all of the buildings including the grain elevator (it was turned into a restaurant in the 70's) and the street has since been paved over.

The main line is now the Metrolink and the sub-roadbed outline for the wye can still be seen on Google Maps or Google Earth.

I saw a lot of L&N freight and passenger trains at that station as a small boy in the 60's.





































1986:


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

vette-kid said:


> What I can't find, is good pictures or information on consists with the blue freight cars, both hoppers and box cars. When were these in service and what would they have been pulled by? In fact, I can't even find pictures of a real coal hopper in that scheme, only models.


While I haven't studied the L&N in any detail, I've only ever seen brown or black painted coal hoppers. The model example shown is a cheap old train set car that's likely little or no basis in reality.



vette-kid said:


> Also lacking is any real information on L&N F7 (or maybe F3?) In the grey and yellow scheme. I've seen a few pictures of it, but no information and no one seems to make a model or graphics for it. When was this used and for what? Pics suggest passenger service, but again, no direct information on it that I've found.
> 
> There is plenty of information on the named trains (hummingbird or the gulf wind primarily, but there were others). But not a lot of specifics on the various freight car schemes.


Just as an aside/FYI, the engine in that photo looks like an E6 or E7. It's not an F3, F7, or any other F-series. (E units have three-axle trucks and twin prime movers in a longer carbody. F units have four axle trucks and a single engine in a much shorter body.)


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

According to the fallen flags site, this is an F7A.

You may be correct on the hoppers, but there are several made by different brands and I know I've seen current production box cars in that color as well. Here is a covered hopper in that color.

















Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

I never said that boxcars and covered hoppers weren't blue... just open hoppers are not. Gondolas and flatcars also appear to be black and/or brown.

That "toy train" blue coal hopper just used the "boxcar blue" scheme because it's flashier...


----------

